# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Niseshte???

## Gleda

Miredita te gjitheve!

Kush e di se quhet niseshteja ne italisht?
Me eshte mbushur mendja te bej nje bakllava, por nuk e di se cila eshte niseshteja ketu ne itali!  :Mos:  Si quhet?

----------


## Fiori

Ne italisht me duket se quhet 'amido' si rrjedhoje e vete grupit kimik. Per te gatuar duhet te perdoret 'amido di granturco', sepse zakonisht ne te gatuar perdoret niseshteja e misrit.

Pershendetje

----------


## Gleda

Faleminderit Fiori!
Tani nuk me mbetet tjeter vecse t'i futem guzhines!

----------


## donna76

Niseshtene  e gjen afer repartit te embelsirave ne supermerkat
quhey fecola di patate.
e di s'ka te bej me pataten ,po kshu quhet  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Fiori

Sigurisht qe ka te beje me pataten! 

Niseshte nxirret dhe nga patatja. Ketu ne U.S. me kane thene qe perdoret me shume niseshte e misrit per te gatuar, por nuk eshte cudi qe te perdoret dhe ajo e patates. Madje me sa di une patatja ka me shume niseshte se keto te te tjerat. Mjafton ti lesh patatet e qerruara ne uje dhe do shikosh niseshten te pluskoje ne siperfaqe.

Niseshtja hyn ne grupin e polisakarideve dhe nxirret nga gruri, misri, patatja dhe orizi. 


Gleda, suksese me gatimet : ) Megjithese pyet edhe atje ne dyqan nq se eshte ajo qe te permenda me lart se italishtes sime nuk i zihet shume bese, pas kaq vitesh.


Pershendetje

----------


## donna76

une s'di si i thone niseshtese ne usa ....,dhe nuk pretendoj te behem *maestrina* ne te gjitha fushat :kryqezohen:   ne Itali quhet fecola di patate dhe pike.
si i thone ,matematica nuk eshte opinion .

----------


## ShocK

> Miredita te gjitheve!
> 
> Kush e di se quhet niseshteja ne italisht?
> Me eshte mbushur mendja te bej nje bakllava, por nuk e di se cila eshte niseshteja ketu ne itali!  Si quhet?



Qekur u baka bakllavaja me niseshte  :kryqezohen:  .
Ja edhe kete se dija, se mos ja ke fut kot apo po.

----------


## LAINA

Epo varet nga oreksi, sepse po qe se do besh nje bakllava me pete te hapura vete, sigurisht qe te duhet edhe niseshtja! Sa per emrin, ne italisht quhet fecola di patata, donna 76 ka te drejte.

----------


## Fiori

Vajza, nuk e vura në dyshim shpjegimin tuaj në italisht, sepse pas kaq vitesh mua dhe në shqip më ngatërrohen fjalët, ndaj nuk ka nevojë për pika e presje. Njohuritë në lidhje me vetë niseshten kanë mbetur nga ato pak mësime që kam marrë në shkollë në këtë fushë, sepse unë as kam mbaruar për biologji, por duke parë që e vutë në dyshim lidhjen e niseshtes me pataten ja u sqarova përse.

Fiori, që i di të gjitha  :perqeshje: 


p.s. tani më haet ndonjë kek me akullore dhe çokollatë, dhe karamel, dhe arra, dhe hmmm...

----------


## LAINA

O oooo, nuk ishte aspak tendencioze, te jesh e sigurt. Mos u keqkupto. Sorry sidoqofte!

----------


## Baptist

Pa tendenciozitete nuk thuhet *niseshte* por *nisheste*, anipse ne fjalor eshte bere hyrja me trajten NISESHTE (kjo eshte njesoj si te thuash "levore" per "revole" por ky eshte problem i vogel, -njeriu e thote ashtu si i vje me lehte ta shqiptoje)  :buzeqeshje: 

Ekzistonte (?ekziston) edhe nje preparat qe quhet "shtirak" i cili ka te njejten perberje dhe grate e perdornin per te "ngrire" ojmet / tentenet / garniturat / shume here edhe fustanet nga material dhe model specifik para se t'i hekurosnin. 

Perberja quhet saktesisht Amidon sic tha Fiori dhe kete e permbajne te gjitha brumerat me shumice. Ose te gjitha ushqimet/prodhimet "ngopese". 

Eshte e njohur nga pervoja se keto shtojne thartinen per shkak se gjate zberthimit ne sheqerera lirojne acid klorhidrik (HCl) ne lukth, i cili njeherit edhe eshte mjet per zberthimin e amidonit. Dhe kur kemi parasysh se idheza poashtu liron HCl per te tretur ushqimet behet qarte perse teprimi me brumera e shton aciditetin te secili njeri pa dallim.

Pra patatja eshte nje nder prodhimet qe permban perqindje shume te larte te amidonit prandaj s'eshte cudi se kete substance mund ta hasim me emrin komercial edhe si: *"fecola di patata"*.

Ne gatim eshte i domosdoshem per tehollimin e petëve dhe shtohet ndermjet tyre per te penguar ngjitjen sidomos ne rastet kur kerkohen perte shume te holla si per bakllave. 

Amidoni i kualitetit ushqimor zakonisht quhet Nisheste.

shtese:
Edhe llojet e patateve kan sasi te ndryshme te amidonit. psh patatet e kuqe edhe kur pergatiten me zierje te pasteruje jane shume me te shishme se patatet e bardha, dhe poashtu kur piqen ne zjarr, -jane shume me te shishme dhe me te shkrifta se patatet e bardha per arsye se kan koncentrim dukshem me te madh te amidonit, por per pomfrit patatja e bardhe eshte shume me e pershtatshme sepse nuk shperbehet si e kuqja dhe nuk krijon shtrese izoluese si rreshke e cila pengon depertimin e temperatures mire ne brendesi te flegrave kur hidhen me rrjete ne vajin e vluar. Prandaj kur deshironi pomfrit perdorni patate te bardha ndersa kur doni "tepsi" zgjidhni patatet e kuqe  :buzeqeshje: 

Ose kur doni nje gjelle te holle patatesh perdorni te bardhat. Kur doni nje gjelle te dendur perdorni te kuqet nese mishin e pergatitni ndaras te ferguar ne vaj te llojit qe pelqeni per t'ia hedhur siper pjates. Por nese doni gjelle pa mish e cila ka edhe lengun e dendur edhe flegra te pashperbera patatesh ju kshilloj te grini nje te kuqe dhe ta hidhni ne uje pak minuta para se te vini edhe pjesen tjeter te patateve te bardha ne rast se nuk pelqeni te perdorni dendesues tjere per lengun. 

p.s: kete nuk e kam provuar kurre por jam i bindur se do te jape pikerisht rezultatin qe prashikova.

Ha-ha

----------


## Baptist

Niseshtese i thone "starch". Per te ngrire rrobat, jakat etj. "me kolle" pervec menyres klasike shqiptare, niseshte+uje, ne dite te sodit perdorin spray cans gjate hekurosjes.

----------


## PINK

> Pa tendenciozitete nuk thuhet *niseshte* por *nisheste*, anipse ne fjalor eshte bere hyrja me trajten NISESHTE (kjo eshte njesoj si te thuash "levore" per "revole" por ky eshte problem i vogel, -njeriu e thote ashtu si i vje me lehte ta shqiptoje) 
> 
> Ekzistonte (?ekziston) edhe nje preparat qe quhet "shtirak" i cili ka te njejten perberje dhe grate e perdornin per te "ngrire" ojmet / tentenet / garniturat / shume here edhe fustanet nga material dhe model specifik para se t'i hekurosnin. 
> 
> Perberja quhet saktesisht Amidon sic tha Fiori dhe kete e permbajne te gjitha brumerat me shumice. Ose te gjitha ushqimet/prodhimet "ngopese". 
> 
> Eshte e njohur nga pervoja se keto shtojne thartinen per shkak se gjate zberthimit ne sheqerera lirojne acid klorhidrik (HCl) ne lukth, i cili njeherit edhe eshte mjet per zberthimin e amidonit. Dhe kur kemi parasysh se idheza poashtu liron HCl per te tretur ushqimet behet qarte perse teprimi me brumera e shton aciditetin te secili njeri pa dallim.
> 
> Pra patatja eshte nje nder prodhimet qe permban perqindje shume te larte te amidonit prandaj s'eshte cudi se kete substance mund ta hasim me emrin komercial edhe si: *"fecola di patata"*.
> ...



lol , gjithe ky shpjegim per niseshten or nisheste . Whatever .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

lol gjithe ky kuotim per kete komet te shkurter me duket "harxh" -te kursejme pak letren  :pa dhembe: 

Nuk dhash vetem spjegimin nisheste - niseshte.

Qarosa edhe me disa tjera si psh: mos ha brumera te ziera per darke se te vlon lukthi nga thartina.  :buzeqeshje:  

Dallimin kulinaresk te patates se bardhe nga e kuqja dhe si t'i zgjedhesh sipas rastit.

Ndoshta edhe tjera qe dikujt mund t'i duken zbavitese. -Lere (lol) se me bere te skuqem  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## ARNOLD_777

> une s'di si i thone niseshtese ne usa ....,dhe nuk pretendoj te behem *maestrina* ne te gjitha fushat  ne Itali quhet fecola di patate dhe pike.
> si i thone ,matematica nuk eshte opinion .



SHUM E RREPT QENKE TI. Te jesh guzhunjere ti te ika gjeli nga duret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LAINA

Une nuk e kuptoj perse quhet nisheste dhe jo niseshte, perderisa dhe ne fjalor eshte keshtu? Vetem nese ka te beje me etimologjine e fjales...

----------


## alda09

Quhet fecola di patate .

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Ne italisht niseshtese i thohet Kokaine.Ik tani ne ndonje dyqan edhe thuaj me jep nje kile kokaine*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Ne se dime shqip do e dime Italisht pastaj ne jemi Albaneze Vero*

----------

